
Lessons from a RESTful API Redesign - alexcmu
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/138488770468/lessons-from-a-restful-api-redesign
======
alexcmu
Hi, I'm the author, and I've been working the RESTful API redesign for SigOpt.
I've learned a lot about APIs over the last few months and I'm excited to
share, and I'm always looking to learn more. Let me know if you have any
questions/comments!

